# A little second weekend GS archery elk success



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My brother was sitting in his stand (not far from the stand I killed my bull in last weekend) Saturday evening and he was getting bored of not seeing anything. He blew a single note on his $7 flex tone cow call from Wally World and 8 minutes later this guy comes strolling in. Stopped at the water and put his head down broadside at 17 yards. A gold tip with a 100 grain muzzy MX3 was on its way. Double lung shot, short blood trail, heavy pack out!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats to you and your brother! It sounds like y'all have stuck gold, finding a stand location like that in an any bull unit. It must have taken a lot of time and work to find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! You guys are impressive! Are you hunting public or do you have a piece of private to hunt?


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That is awesome! Congrats


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You two are killing it on that gen bull unit! Very cool!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Impressive. Good work!


----------

